# Temperaturproblem bei Komplettwasserkühlung



## Prince1706z (20. September 2015)

*Temperaturproblem bei Komplettwasserkühlung*

Ich habe in meinem Computer einen 420mm Radiator und einen 240mm Radiator zur Kühlung meiner beiden R9 290 Tri-X OC und meinem i7490k verbaut. Mein PC schaltet sich aber automatisch ab sobald die Grafikkarten eine Temperatur von 50 Grad Celsius erreichen. Kann ich dieses automatische abschalten irgendwie deaktivieren oder die Temperaturgrenze nach oben setzten?


----------



## Combi (20. September 2015)

*AW: Temperaturproblem bei Komplettwasserkühlung*

dafür solltest du mal sagen,welche kühlung,bzw,welche komponenten verbaut sind.
dann kann man auch sagen,ob sich was einstellen lässt.


----------



## Tamagothi (20. September 2015)

*AW: Temperaturproblem bei Komplettwasserkühlung*

Das klingt mir eher nach -> Kühler sitzt nicht richtig. Prüf mal ob alle schrauben an den GPU Kühlern angezogen sind. Hatte auch das Problem. GPU war kühl aber Rechner ging aus.

Zweite Möglichkeit wäre Netzteil steigt aus. Welches Netzteil hast du?


----------



## Prince1706z (21. September 2015)

*AW: Temperaturproblem bei Komplettwasserkühlung*

Meine Komponenten:
Phantex Enthoo Luxe
420mm Radiator von EK mit 3 Noctua Lüftern mit maximal 1200 rpm
240mm Slim Radiator mit 2 Noctua Lüftern mit maximal 1200 rpm
2x GPU-Kühler EK WB für r9 290 im Referenzdesign, auch passend für Sapphire r9 290 tri-x oc
1x CPU-Kühler, auch von EK WB
140ml Ausgleichsbehälter von EK WB mit Laing D5 Pumpe
Mainboard Z87 G45 Gaming, nicht in den Kühlkreislauf integriert
Ich arbeite im Moment mit einem 750 Bronze Netzteil von Corsair, dort könnte auch ich mir am ehesten die Fehlerquelle vorstellen.
Der PC arbeitet jedoch je nach Raumtemperatur unter Volllast beider Grafikkarten etwa 15-20 Minuten bis zum automatischen abschalten


----------



## Narbennarr (22. September 2015)

*AW: Temperaturproblem bei Komplettwasserkühlung*

Ich denke dein NT leistet zu wenig. Ich habe schon User gesehen die mit 2x R290X OC 850W geknackt haben


----------



## Prince1706z (22. September 2015)

*AW: Temperaturproblem bei Komplettwasserkühlung*

Aber wieso läuft das Spiel dann erst eine Zeit lang?


----------



## Schrotti (22. September 2015)

*AW: Temperaturproblem bei Komplettwasserkühlung*

Unterschiedliche Lastverteilung.

Ein bissel was an Überlastung geht ja aber dann greift der Schutz und deine Kiste geht einfach aus.

Netzteil ist zu schwach. 

Schau mal hier die Leistungsaufnahme (und dort ist nur eine R9 290X OC verbaut) -> Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase


----------



## Abductee (22. September 2015)

*AW: Temperaturproblem bei Komplettwasserkühlung*

Das kannst du ja ganz einfach überprüfen, senk mal großzügig den Takt beider Grafikkarten und schau ob das Problem immer noch da ist.


----------



## tsd560ti (22. September 2015)

*AW: Temperaturproblem bei Komplettwasserkühlung*

Wärmeleitpads hast du an allen wichtigen Stellen angebracht? 


Kann es sein, dass es das Corsair CX750 ist? 

Das kann eigentlich kaum über 500Watt problemlos liefern, weil es billig und hoffnungslos veraltet ist. 
Das allermindeste wäre ein lautes Seasonic G750 für 120€, wenn du nicht so stark übertakten möchtest. Die Coolermaster V750/850, BeQuiet P11 750/850 und das Antec HighCurrent Pro 850 sind (in aufsteigender Reihenfolge) aktuell wohl die besten Netzteile für das System, aber das Antec hat recht labile Anbauteile (Kabelsleeves, Lüfter, Stecker).


----------



## Prince1706z (22. September 2015)

*AW: Temperaturproblem bei Komplettwasserkühlung*

Ja, es handelt sich um das CX750, ich denke jedoch als Ersatz eher über ein SuperFlower Platinum nach, weil es mir einfach von  
Design her sehr gut gefällt und ich denke, dass es Leistungstechnisch auch sehr gut ist. Wärmeleitpads sind überall verbaut.


----------



## Narbennarr (23. September 2015)

*AW: Temperaturproblem bei Komplettwasserkühlung*



Prince1706z schrieb:


> Aber wieso läuft das Spiel dann erst eine Zeit lang?



Desto wärmer die Hardware wird, desto höher die Verlustleistung, sprich der Stromverbauch ist höher. Beispielsweise kann man die sehr hungrige R9 290X durch den Einsatz eines dicken Kühler wie dem Morpheus recht effizient bekommen und den Stromverbauch um 30-60W senken.

Angenommen dein 750W NT läuft recht weit am Limit, mit steigender Wärme im System und im NT wird dieses Limit überschritten


----------



## Prince1706z (27. September 2015)

*AW: Temperaturproblem bei Komplettwasserkühlung*

Also vielen Dank für die Hilfe, habe gestern mein neues 850W Superflower Leadex Platinum Netzteil eingebaut und jetzt läuft alles super.


----------

